# Eye Safety



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Fly Fishing Tip # 48.
HAT AND GLASSES FOR SAFETY.
Some of my friends and clients are downright dangerous with a fly rod in their hands. Oh yeah, that includes my son Rhett too. I might as well come clean and say that I have hooked myself more than once. Glasses and a hat provide some protection for the face and eyes. Take a look at what can happen with an errant Clouser.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

a-men :yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hats and Glasses*

How am I going to get a tan without white marks? Just asking! C2


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> How am I going to get a tan without white marks? Just asking! C2


Sunscreen and forget the tan. :whistling:


----------

